# Guilt-tripping



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you let people guilt trip you?


----------



## Katriona1992 (Jun 25, 2012)

If I know its a deliberate attempt (which I usually do), then no. I will end up getting even angry at their attempt to manipulate me lol.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I've built up an immunity.

My grandmother did it for years, it's her fault I've become immune to them. The moment I realized they wouldn't affect me anymore was when she was trying to guilt trip me into finishing my "confirmation" (catholic). I looked her right in the eyes and said "No, I don't believe in god. There is no point in doing it." She's a very religious person. Goes to church regularly, has taught sunday school for years, was even part of a group that was in charge of organizing holiday events in her neighborhood's church for a while.

I was kind of giddy about saying no. It was a very freeing sensation.


My exgf was warned repeatedly that they don't work on me and she still tried using them. It was very hard to not burst out laughing in her face every time she tried.


----------



## Sleeve Of Wizard (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, people can _try_ to guilt trip me. I lose a lot of respect for anyone that attempts it though, not to mention their request will go unfulfilled. It's not like I'm incapable of making decisions based on emotion, I can do it. What I can't do, is do that when someone prompts me to. It has to be more candid and sincere than that.

When someone guilt trips me it feels like someone is trying to crack me open like a safe, and I'm one of those safes that locks itself forever when someone tries to break into it.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I can usually see it as it happens. I can be slightly bothered by the attempt but I don't allow the offender the knowledge that I am aware. I don't _let _them guilt-trip me, I just allow them to exhaust their attempts.

Still though, I am used to it and will use this tactic from time to time as I see fit.


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

I am aware of it when it happens, but I don't stop them. Why? Because it doesn't affect me internally (since I know they are purposefully manipulating me), and I know that they _will_ find other ways to manipulate me into doing things if I call them out on it. They can try; they will fail. It's also a good way to let them know that guilt-tripping will not (always) work on me. It's more effective than just telling them straight up.

When they try, I just shrug it off. No need to exert effort on stopping them.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

Sleeve Of Wizard said:


> Oh, people can _try_ to guilt trip me. I lose a lot of respect for anyone that attempts it though, not to mention their request will go unfulfilled. It's not like I'm incapable of making decisions based on emotion, I can do it. What I can't do, is do that when someone prompts me to. It has to be more candid and sincere than that.
> 
> When someone guilt trips me it feels like someone is trying to crack me open like a safe, and I'm one of those safes that locks itself forever when someone tries to break into it.


Likewise, I do not succumb to this nonsense. Anyone who knows me personally knows to keep the feelings card in their pocket if they want to attempt to convince me to do something. Guilt tripping is a desperate and immature form of manipulation that will result in a loss of respect for the instigator. It's not that I am a hardcore, stubborn bastard... I just don't need any help in deciding why I should or should not do something, and guilt tripping presents no reasonable evidence for either.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

What's guilt?

I would hunt boat-people if it were legal.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Passive aggressive guilt trips by family always work, with friends no.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Normally no it doesn't work. Sometimes I even tell them to knock it off.


----------



## Modesty (Aug 30, 2011)

Nobody makes you guilty but yourself. Guilt is a complex that's pretty useless to me, although I might have "guilted" a few people when I just meant to give them a reality check.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

It works on me if I owe that person something which I believe I should oblige. Sometimes my near and dear ones lament about something and that is when I remember that I forgot my obligation. That is almost a self-imposed guilt that works. 

Apart from that, if I don't feel I owe anything to the said person, guilt tripping does not affect me.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Sometimes I fell humiliated that I got caught, or paranoid that I might get caught, hell I might even get the slightest shred of remorse on very rare occasions, but I don't think I have ever felt truly and honestly guilty about anything in my life. Attempting to guilt trip me does nothing, but piss me off and the only reason it works on my at all is because I know exactly what the person is attempting to accomplish & I felt that letting them get their way was the easiest course of action. I usually guilt trip the hell out of anyone who makes even the slightest attempt at guilt tripping me.


----------



## Beat_Crusader (Jun 19, 2012)

It rarely works on me. My sister used to try to guilt trip me into doing things for her a lot when we were little, but it never worked.


----------



## Azubane (Aug 20, 2012)

I have developed an immunity for most sympathy baitng and guilt tripping because my ESFJ mother used to do it all the time. I admit I sometimes do fall for it.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I had one of my trainers make me feel really guilty last night. I'm the manager of a small section of about 30 people and in that group I've got two trainers who are under me and help me train the other employees and make sure everyone's following procedures and stuff. Last night one of them yelled at me for not signing in to my area like I was supposed to because I was only there for like seven minutes and I told him I don't bother signing in for less than ten minutes and he tells me "Devin, that's not how it should work and you should know that. You're supposed to be the example for everyone else". I walked away but ended up going back there ten minutes later and going back and filling my name in on the sign in sheet because I felt so guilty and ashamed after he said that. A very effective trainer. Even keeps his boss in line...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

after 18 years of living with a passive-aggressive ENFJ mother, I am now immune to this trip of guilt. Thank god. If done correctly and by the right person though, I suppose it could be possible to guilt trip me. But very unlikely, as I seldom regret my actions.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Azubane said:


> I have developed an immunity for most sympathy baitng and guilt tripping because my ESFJ mother used to do it all the time. I admit I sometimes do fall for it.


I saw this post after making mine, and lolled at the similarity. Your family sounds a lot like mine.


----------



## mew (Aug 20, 2012)

I would LOVE to know how to build an immunity to this. Guilt is my worst enemy. Even if I know someone is guilt-tripping me, the acknowledgement doesn't make the guilt any less crippling for me. My ISFJ mom does this all the time to me and I HATE it.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

I declare them irrelevant and move on.


----------

